# 04 maxima cylinder 3 misfire



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I took the car to the parts store to connect the diagnostic computer and it said cylinder 3 misfire. I decided to start with the coil pack on top of the plug...$72 ouch! I did a search for the location of cylinder 3 and it looks like it's the middle one by the firewall. Is this correct?

If the coil pack does not fix the problem, what should my next step be?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Forgot to mention that the car has 134K, just changed the plugs 2 weekends ago and it ran fine for a few days. The parts guy said the plugs where pre-gaped (autolite double platinum), but I want to check the plugs anyway. Anyone know what the gap should be?


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Never mind about the plug gap, I found that platinum plugs should not have to be gapped and they come pregapped at .044


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, the middle coil on the rear bank is #3. Front bank is 2,4,6 and rear is 1,3,5. 

As far as the plugs, platinum plugs can be gapped initially but not after they've been run. Also, you picked the wrong plugs. The only plugs that should be used in a Nissan engine are NGK's. In your case you should have used NGK laser platinums #PLFR5A-11 (stock#6240), which is the original equipment plug. If you had a code for #3 misfire, it's typically the ignition coil or the plug.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks smj999smj, I changed the ignition coil, all is good right now. As for the plugs, a friend of mine told me to get NGK after I already put the Autolite plugs in. I can't understand why they would sell them for a Nissan if you really should not put them in a Nissan. So, being that they cost $4 a pop should I get them out ASAP anyway?


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

So I put NGK plugs and 3 new coils in the back (1,3,5) and there is still a misfire. cylinder 3 is actually melting the coils. I had someone look at the car and after messing with it for a few days he called his son which owns shop. His son said he's come across this problem a few times with this car. He said it turned out to be the computer. I'm planning on taking the car to the dealer so they can hook it up to the computer and find out what's going on.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

So, Nissan tells me the #3 fuel injector is no good, all the plugs need to be changed and all the fuel injectors should be replaced for $1400. If I want to just change the one fuel injector and the plugs it'll be $700. I can't afford either option. They say the fuel injectors are $130+. I found a few online from $40 - $100 all OE replacement. I may just get it from Nissan and hope that fixes the problem.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

im still failing to see the reason your coil pack is melting from a bad fuel injector..and also the fuel injector is extremely easy to change even for someone with no experience under a hood..just look into it man save your self like 600 bucks also if you are going to get all new 1s there are quite a few places that will hook them up to a machine specially made for cleaning injectors and they will clean and test to make sure they flow to OE specs and should send you documentation that they do so


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The coils melting/blistering is a grounding issue. The VQ Maximas and Altimas have this issue where the grounding cable under the battery, at the tranny, is breaking almost completely causing a poor ground path. And in a few extreme cases carrosion between the engine block and tranny housing is doing the same.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I'll be changing the fuel injector myself. Just picked it up yesterday. As for the grounding issue, a friend of mine told me the same thing, I'll have to look into that. I know my father changed the negative cable for some reason. I bet it has something to do with that.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

So, $400 later I changed the fuel injector as was suggested by Nissan and the problem has not been solved. I tested the injector that was replaced and the injector works fine. I called Nissan to give them the update and they told me to take the car back to them so they can check it out at no cost to me.....yeah, thanks!

I spoke with a mechanic up north and he told me that he has come across this problem 3 times before with this particular maxima. He changed the brain on all 3 maximas and that solved the problem.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Replacing the ECM is one of the corrections in the bullatin for the response I gave earlier


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Found a few ECM's online $200 - $300, what do u think should I get it. Does nissan have to install it or can I find a shop around town to install and reprogram?


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

its easier to swap a pcm then to change oil lol


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Still need to reprogram it.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Finally got tthe ECM changed and so far so good. Hopee i didn't just jinx it.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I got a new tag for the car yesterday and finally drove it home (about 30 miles) from Nissan. Just as I turned on to my road the engine light comes on and the car starts misfiring again. I spent the rest of the afternoon under the hood changing the same coil and pulling out the negative cable for the battery. I cleaned everything the cable is connected to including the little plug that goes from the tranny to the frame. Aftward the car was fine. I drove the car to work today which is about 30 miles one way as well and when I turned on to my road it starts misfiring again. I haven't gotten under the hood yet, but i suspect it to be the same coil. I'm ready to take the loss and sell the car as is.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Check the ground path for the ECM. On the drivers side of the center console there is a a bracket that bolts the crash bar to the floor. About a foot and a half from the bulkhead. That is the ground path for the ECM. I had one that had the carpet pulled out for a full interior detail and the ECM kept frying coils. The carpet was actually pinched in between the 2 surfaces cause a poor ground path. I fixed the situation and no more melted coils. I actually argued with 3 differant techline guys till I finally called a engineer friend at the plant that told me about this problem they've been seeing.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I'll check that tomorrow. I'm also thinking about buying a new negative cable.

BTW, which coil was melting? Mine is the 3rd all the time.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Correction, today I got under the hood and #'s 1, 3 and 4 coils are melted on the sides. The small plug connected from the tranny to the frame melted a little too. Did i make it worse by trying to clean the connections? Is that even possible?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Have you had the ground cable replaced yet that I mentioned in my first response? This cable goes from the battery negative terminal, to the body, and then to the side of the tranny. The new cable has a different design that turns the cable in a differnet direct to prevent it from breaking.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Didn't buy it yet. I went to the parts store to pick one up but they don’t carry them. I'll have to get one from nissan or online.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Today I changed the 3 bad coils and the negative cable. I cleaned the tranny bracket with a wire wheel and the car is still misfiring. I don't get it, it dove finefrom the dealer until it burned the coils. Now with all good coils and a new negative cable it's still misfiring.


----------

